# Yet another "Just took my Test".



## EMTSteve (Feb 3, 2008)

My god was it hair pulling !!
Not that the questions were "hard", but they make you think.

Just a litle help for the people about to take the NREMT test.
Don't think the online sites that provide "NREMT practice questions" are anything close to the questions you're going to find on the real test !

I found this thread the best at helping me understand what to expect.
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5805

Also try to ignore the little ticking timer in the upper corner, you will have plenty of time. (Altho I kept finding my eye up there)


- I took my test on Friday and its now Sunday... I have almost no more hair left waiting for my test results. (It stopped at 121 questions):wacko:


----------



## disassociative (Feb 3, 2008)

Everyone thinks that the amount of questions the test stops at is indicative as to whether or not they have passed or failed.

Let me try to explain. Take a look at the grid below. Imagine that the line between C and D is labeled "competency" and of course the numerals represent the number of questions. 







Got it? Ok, time to move on. Furthermore, let us go on to say that the letters
represent difficulty levels, the F questions being easiest and the A questions
being the hardest--C questions falling at the line of competency. 

Well, each question you are asked is categorized by difficulty level as an A,B,C,D,E, or F. Ok, the test begins with an F level question such as, what does the "M" in SAMPLE stand for. 

let's say you get it right; now a harder "E" level question--a green dot(for analogy's sake) is placed on F1 representing that question one was an F level question and you got it correct.  Next, you will be presented with an "E" level question, but you miss it. A red dot(once again for analogy's sake) is placed on the E2; the next question will be either an "E" level or an "F".

If you keep missing and stay around "E" and "F"; you have never had a dot placed above the line of competency, you have failed, and after a while the test will cut you off; once it sees a trend. However, if you answer questions right; and get points above the line of competency, more so than points below the line; chances are you passed, and the test will cut you off; once it sees a trend. 


The test is simply collecting enough data to make a decision(see decision based Neurocomputing). NREMT is Pass or Fail it is not graded.

If you want in-depth info as to the technique of computer adaptive testing, please see
http://edres.org/scripts/cat/catdemo.htm

Please note: The above link requires knowledge of high math as well as computer programming, but if you wish to see the process
this is where to do it.


----------



## EMTSteve (Feb 3, 2008)

I was aware of that... I was just letting people know how many questions I had to go through.

But Thank You


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 4, 2008)

I took mine about 3 weeks ago.  I was in there only 20-25 minutes...then suddenly.."thank you...you're done".  Freeked me out. I thought I totally blew it.  As stated, the questions made you think.  The good part was I took it at 2:00 PM and had my results the next morning by 6:30...with certification.  I knew when I left I either did really well..or majorly blew it.  What I had heard pretty much confirmed the general feeling about this.  I hope you totally smoked it!!!


----------



## EMTSteve (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont know.. I think I failed, alot of the questions were iffy to say the best.

My girlfriend took her Nursing test in the same center and she also thought she bombed it but ended up passing.

I cant wait for tomorrow to get my results to join the league of Emergency Medical providers !!


----------



## paramedicgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

I went to 150 questions and passed, so just relax...  You probably did fine


----------



## EMTSteve (Feb 4, 2008)

I got the results this morning... I PASSED !

Phhheewwww....

Time to find a job... go to work for a little while... then do it all over again for paramedics.


----------



## paramedicgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 5, 2008)

EMTSteve said:


> I got the results this morning... I PASSED !
> 
> Phhheewwww....
> 
> Time to find a job... go to work for a little while... then do it all over again for paramedics.



Sweeeeet!!!  They say that because of the adaptive nature of the test, most will feel that way when they exit the center. I know I did and I've been back in school for 2 1/2 yrs now persuing a nursing degree with a good GPA.   I plan to keep up my EMS status as long as I can, even after becoming an RN.  I feel the this a very unique and honorable profession and I like having my EMT back after so many years.

Now get off your lazy anatomy and GO GET A JOB already..and welcome aboard!!!B)


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 6, 2008)

I took my test today, hopefully my results will be on the website within 2 days. But i was in there for about an hour and 15 minutes, i did 72 questions and it stopped. So hopefully ill have good news in a day or 2.


----------



## EMTSteve (Feb 6, 2008)

most likely tomorrow noon'ish.

Good Luck !!


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Did you get your last question right or wrong???*

It seems logical....

If you got your last question Correct....and it shut off... you obviously received enough correct answers to pass.

If you got your last question wrong....it would shut off because you just fell below the 70%...you fail.

Do you remember if you got your last Question right or wrong?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fire3456 said:


> ..it would shut off because you just fell below the 70%...you fail.



NREMT no longer uses 70% average. It has all to do with with the weight based questions. It is a percentage of weight of the questions and number correct. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2008)

It is even worse when you DON'T KNOW about the last question!


----------



## awhiting (Mar 14, 2008)

I passed and the test stoped at 72 questions. And YES..... the questions do make you think/stress out all the way through it. I found out the next morning online that I passed.


----------

